# Proper shooting form for traditional archery



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Shooting form, everything that happens before the arrow leaves the bow, is of paramount importance to the traditional archer. 
Would anyone care to post some pictures or descriptions of what proper form is so that new archers have something to go by?
:cocktail:


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

If you do a how's my form search here you should be able to get some good pics.


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

see if this works


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a pic (not me) posted on another forum that shows good form IMO.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Lumis, that guys form is alright not 'ideal' (too much to get into now) Kraven the easiest and most accessible guide to form I believe is on Byron Ferguson's DVD "Become the Arrow" here in Oz we tend to follow the Korean school, as introduced by our former, and now your national coach, Ki Sik Lee. Much of what Byron says is both technically and anatomically correct, however it is presented in a format that reflects traditional archery. In the picture above you will notice the shooter is upright, while this is ideal for lighter weight longer windowed target bows, shorter windowed traditional recurves or longbows require more angle (cant), particularly when hunting, this effects the way we anchor, body angles etc, trying to shoot this while rigidly upright leads to poor form. Enjoy your archery :darkbeer:


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

I was there in that picture...lol (white hat)

Straight up baby -- comes in handy for hunting more than you think. The longbow in that picture was the first one to come off my form, I have one just like it. Similar to a Hill in style and I shoot it straight up and down just like my recurves.

I like to shoot straight up and a slight cant is fine too. I think good alignment makes for easy shooting, looks like he has that in the picture.

58" Bear 76er in a blind for turkey hunting -- straight up.

Hank


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

DwD, I guess we'll just agree to disagree. 

Bow weight should have nothing to do with good form. If the poundage of your bow is dictating your shooting form then you are pulling too much weight. Good archers use good form as their base and adjust from there, much like quarterbacks, shortstops, etc do. While quarterbacks may need to throw on the run or throw sidearm on many occasions they're not going to base their whole throwing motion on those situations, they're going to work on their pocket passing to get good fundamentals.

I also don't believe that traditional bows require more angle/cant. Cant the bow to get the arrow directly under your eye. Cant the bow to adjust your windage (like Ferguson explains in his book). Cant if it feels more natural and more repeatable. Cant when your upper limb is going to hit a tree branch. But canting just for the sake of canting makes no sense to me. Just because the shooter in the photo is not canting does not mean its bad form.

Being rigid to the point of being tense is not good. But upright does not necessarily mean rigid. And I seriously doubt you can tell by a picture that a shooter is straining, tensing, etc to stay upright. Being upright is a perfectly natural position. When you are standing waiting in a line or standing in church are you being "rigid"? Being upright gives you balance just like when you're walking, running, or just standing still. IMO standing upright is much more consistent than trying to slouch and bend the same for each and every shot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Stright Up*

I AGREE straight up shooting seems to work better for me, better back tension, no head tilt, even tension on both arms etc . just like it better, and scores show the difference, this is also like some say better in uneven ground conditions, you are not off balance, my coach who is a coach of some of the olympic teams has us stand on 1 gallon paint cans to shoot, both feet on 1 can lid or sitting in a chair with your feet 6 inches off the ground , try this and you`ll see where form comes into play real quick have fun good shooting .......


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

DWD -- I also have friends that shoot very well with the bow canted alot.

People should just try different things and see what works for them and their situations.

Hank


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

No complaints about her form. None that I can see! :tongue:


----------



## rottunpunk (Jul 9, 2006)

tsk men.
there are many different 'correct' postures etc that i have seen just in my own club. some lean into it some stand straight etc. as a beginner im still trying to find whats best for me.
found this interesting article though
http://www.englishwarbow.com/styleslo.html


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Rottunpunk.. good read, thanks! Here's a good one too! 

http://www.skookumarchers.com/Archery Library/Basic Archery Shooting Technique.htm

You are on the right approach. Watch, Try Different things, and use WHAT WORKS FOR YOU! Once you've found it... stick with it! Consistency is everything.


----------



## rottunpunk (Jul 9, 2006)

cheers for that link longbowhunter.
it is very helpful (especially with the little chart thingys) and has given me much to think about.

i read a kyudo article once that said one should practice everyday even if its just pulling the string with no target or arrows. this builds up the muscle memory.
i think one of my main problems at the moment is lack of consistency (as well as lack of aimability


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Absolutely! Practice through "visualisation" is an excellent way to practice form. In several Asian countries, like korea and japan, the beginning archer never even gets to shoot a target for the first year. We all hear about "the zone" and "muscle memory", which is actually the subconscious (instinctive) executing the shot. I find that there are 3 things that help a lot... Relaxation (if you are not relaxed the consciencious mind will not let the sub-consceincoous mind act), 2) Visualisation - visualize the shot, and 3) Confidence in making the shot (I made this shot before.. no reason I won't do it again). Archery is self-fullfilling prophescy in action! If your form is on, the bow will get the arrows to the spot on your target. Best of Luck! P.S. English Longbow history is great stuff!


----------



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with the practicing. Somebody wrote in an article that nobody ever became bad shots from practicing too much and then again somebody else said that when you are tired and not anchoring correctly, not concentrating etc. you are reinforcing your bad habits. 

The quality of each arrow is more important than just flinging lots of arrows in the general direction of the target.


----------



## Komier (Jul 16, 2006)

Is the importance of form heightened in traditional archery if the bow in question doesnt have an arrow shelf/rest and you are shooting off the hand? I noticed several of the longbows and horse bows don't have them. And if you wear a glove to protect the bracing hand does that effect the shot differently?


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't shoot a barebow myself. But, I would still say, that FORM is everything. I have noticed with Barebow (no shelf) shooters that I know. Hand placement is critical (it's just as critical with a shelf too). And yup.. when practicing, I believe 5 good arrows a day are a lot better than 50 bad ones. Archers are only as good as their practice. Practice counts!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

I see you have come out of "hidn" Nyala:darkbeer: I know I was in the same "thicket".Nyala knows my thoughts on this subject. They are: start straight up, make sure you are not over bowed,practice achieving a straight line from the inside of your elbow of your "drawing" arm thru your anchor point to the place the arrow meets the bow. and lastly releasing smoothly back. once you are acheiving a tight little group and you are begining to understand your bow and thes basic rules then you can begin to experiment with different angles of the bow. Remembering the golden rule is consistency. Preferably consistantly RIGHT.try not to learn bad habbits thay hard to break. to avoid this have someone who cares watch you and give you feedback after some shots, or video yourself you might be amaized at what you see. practice practice practise.

take care guys.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

*Trad Form*

I'm not a competitive shooter but I think I shoot pretty well. Except when it's 99 degrees out like it is today.
Here's what I look like when I shoot. I hope it helps. Click on pic to start video. Oh, my target is a tennis ball at 20 yards.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

VA - 

That's a lot more helpful than a still picture at full draw. Anybody can look like Robinhood that way )

OK, ready? You have a slight collapse on release. That's evident by your drawing forearm/shoulder moving forward (everytime) and the sight movement of your bow arm to the right. (A slight LEFT kick of the bow arm is OK, RIGHT isn't.) How much is that going to hurt you? Can't say. It might explain an occassional left arrow though. Also, that modified swing draw is causing you to hunch your shoulders, probably not helping alignment, but you do look like Robinhood at anchor! 

Viper out.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you Viper. I'll try to improve when it's not so hot out, :flame: but I still hit that tennis ball at 20 yards 3 out of 8 to 12 shots.:third:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

VA - 

Tell me about it. Feels like >100 down here too. That collapse is really a tough nut to crack because you usually can't feel yourself doing it. (Been there, done that, and still do sometimes). Think follow-through and not release, and it starts to work.

Oh yeah - you're shooting too fast ... :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

Viper1 out.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Va,

Viper is correct.... One other thing I may add...

You are haunching? (If I spelled the word correctly).

Slight bow-arm drop and to the right...If you were a left handed shooter, it would be ok. on the rightward movement.

Excellent video!.. I enjoyed watching it...

I also liked the way your arm, arrow and bowarm aligned up.

One other thing... Backtension... I can't tell, but my guess is, that you are not using backtension to aid your release... it is more of a "finger release" without the muscles of the back.


Dwayne


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Darn you guys....

Temp here for the last 3 days has been over 103 degrees... 106 yesterday... 108 expected today. I just leave my meat out on my car, and somehow it is done by lunch time.:darkbeer:  

Dwayne


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Viper-
You'd shoot fast too if you were trying to shoot a video, shoot for a target and get done before you melted.:target:


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> You'd shoot fast too if you were trying to shoot a video, shoot for a target and get done before you melted


.

ROFL!!! You are too comical. 

Next time you are in KS look me up...I will buy you a drink...

Dwayne


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dwayne -

VA's back tension is fine during the draw and anchor. Unfortunately that's when it really doesn't matter. Back tension has to be maintained during and more importantly AFTER that shot. VA's is letting it relax too early, hence the collapse. 

VA - thanks again for sharing, we're getting a good lession out of it, about a very subtle error. One that I'll bet a lot of us make or have made.

Were is VA are you, we were down in Williamsburg for the 4th. We really like it there, but it's the last time we go down in JULY!!!

Viper1 out.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

DwayneR said:


> .
> 
> ROFL!!! You are too comical.
> 
> ...


Sure I'll look you up for that drink. KS, hummm...you guys don't get the humidity we get here in VA. You look me up when you're in my area and we'll have some Moonshine Margaritas:cocktail:


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Viper,



> VA's back tension is fine during the draw and anchor. Unfortunately that's when it really doesn't matter. Back tension has to be maintained during and more importantly AFTER that shot. VA's is letting it relax too early, hence the collapse.


 I think you and I are seeing the same thing... Correct me if you see it differently.

What I am seeing, is a haunch, but yet a excellent "lineup" of arm/arrow/ bowarm. But on the release, I do not see that back tension working at all. I only see fingers "letting go during" a "collapse" from possibly too much weight of a bow, or a habit that formed long ago.

I guess I don't see those "shoulder blades" coming together, but instead the opposite.

Dwayne


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dwayne - 

Pretty much the same thing. The hunch during draw is part of the modified swing draw he's usiug. I don't like it personally, but it's not a show stopper. His alignment is fine at anchor so back tension is working there. At release, yes, the string is just coming loose and there's a rotation of the drawing forearm and shoulder forward, towards the target. That's the collpase, his bt is relaxing too early. That's also what's causing the bow arm to shift to the right. The drawing arm has to snap back to some degree.

It's really a hard skill to learn as relaxing the fingers has a tendency to cause the back muscles to relax as well - not good. That's why I don't teach BT anymore, messes too many people up. I teach a follow-through technique/position. If they end up there correctly, the BT had to be correct. That's why I keep saying the "release" doesn't exist!

Viper1 out.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

viper1 said:


> That's why I keep saying the "release" doesn't exist!


 What do you mean by this, exactly?:moviecorn


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kraven - 

If you think about the release as a separate entity onto itself, you'll screw it up. If you think about it as what happens between the anchor and follw-through, and the anchor and follow-through are correct, then the release has to be correct. Basically, set up the shot correctly and end up in the right position afterwards and the odds are everything in between had to be right.

Viper1 out.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Kraven,



> What do you mean by this, exactly?


 When you do a complete and proper followthrough, the "Release" comes naturally... the string will leave your fingers without even thinking about it.

The Draw to the Ancher will be proper form, and when you start your back muscles working, the fingers will naturally "let go" without you realizing it. the hand coming back from the "let go" of the string happens naturally. Thus, the Release "doesn't exist!" Its like walking... you don't think about putting your foot in front of the other.... you just do it.

It is another way to look at shooting... Is the glass 1/2 empty or 1/2 full? Like Viper says... sometimes concentrating on the release messes people up! (which I will agree to some extent). When actuallity it is proper form they should be working on, not the release so much.

Dwayne


----------



## hunterdude16 (Jul 18, 2006)

awsom video :wink:


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation, guys.
I thought I understood, but wanted to make sure.


----------

